# [Regular Season Game 76] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(48-27)/(59-16)*


When/Where:
*Friday, April 3, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Ariza / Odom / Gasol*


_*Preview*_


> While the Los Angeles Lakers have already clinched home-court advantage throughout the Western Conference playoffs, the Houston Rockets are trying to host a first-round series, and their next few games could determine if they get one of the top four seeds.
> 
> Houston looks to bounce back from a tough loss and avoid being swept in the season series to the Lakers for the first time in seven years when they open a difficult portion of their schedule Friday night at Staples Center.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck tomorrow night. :cheers:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm excited. Prediction: Exciting 3 quarters of basketball then one team (probably Lakers) pull away.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tough game. 
I'm hoping for a WIN so we don't start dropping down toward 7th place.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ha, yep going to be a great game for the first 3 quarters then its going to suck in the 4th as usual. Thats when we ALWAYS lose to the Lakers...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Finally got some free time. Let's go Rockets!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Not the best start. 9-14 LA


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

And1 for Yao!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

And 1 and a monster block by Yao. Nice


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it so hard to do that!? Get the ****ing ball to Yao. We don't need to do **** else. When the fronting starts, send Yao to the high post. and keep Scola low.

This is the only playbook needed


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Why didn't Scola get these touches on Wednesday when he had a bigger mismatch!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so far so good. keeping it close


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Minnesota is holding off the Jazz so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wolves beat the Jazz woo!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You know its going to be a long night when players such as Dj Mbenga are scoring good numbers...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well tied at the half. I have a feeling Kobe is going to go nuts in the 2nd


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You know its going to be a long night when players such as Dj Mbenga are scoring good numbers...


In other news, water is wet. Random scrubs always go super saiyan against us.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well tied at the half. I have a feeling Kobe is going to go nuts in the 2nd


I'm hoping for Kobe to get trigger happy. We usually get him to do that and win that way..... as long as Artest doesn't join him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola just did a KG screen and got called for the foul. mhm.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And now they pull away. We are not going to win this game turning over the ball that much.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brooks is not the answer to our PG future. I just dont see him as a long term solution. Ugh


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im just waiting for Kobe to go nuts. 

WHoa WTf Yao just got tackled and no call?!?!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope Lowry gets the starting position soon. I feel so much more comfortable with him on the court.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, we will see how this 4th quarter goes. But I wont hold my breath.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ugh
9:33 LAL - P. Gasol offensive rebound 
9:33 LAL - Tip in by P. Gasol 
9:33 LAL - J. Powell misses a layup 
9:33 LAL - J. Powell offensive rebound 
9:34 LAL - J. Powell offensive rebound 
9:34 LAL - J. Powell misses a tip in 
9:35 LAL - P. Gasol misses a 12-foot jumper in the lane


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Drag Artest...........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Artest with these jump shots is killing me.

Yao also needs to get into the paint more.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its like we just stopped going into Yao for some reason. I just dont get this team somtimes...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> I hope Lowry gets the starting position soon. I feel so much more comfortable with him on the court.


He won't get it this season. It'll be interesting to see the battle for that starting spot next year in training camp.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Brent Barry's frustrating the crap out of me


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kobe has only taken 8 shots the entire game and we're losing. Not a good sign


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ron Artest, PASS THE ****ING BALL!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Unless we go on some miricle run to close it out, chalk this one up as a loss.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn it Kobe.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The passing has been ****. Whats most frustrating is it was by two senior players Artest & Barry.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im sorry but we lost this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i figured we would lose. crappy


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol at clutchfans. Holy crap that place has exploded


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ There's reason to panic.

This team has not looked even remotely elite for any significant stretch of this season, and their discipline is breaking down at the worst possible time.

Artest is selfish and cancerous. We should not offer him any more than the mid-level exception. 

Brooks and Lowry are basically garbage. Brooks has low basketball IQ, poor court vision, and no ability to finish around the rim. Lowry is out-of-control and selfish. This is why the Alston trade is crippling. Without an All-Star caliber creator on the perimeter, a smart point guard who could smoothly run the offense became critical. Now, without that guy, this team's offense is in shambles.

Barry is done. Wafer looks like one of those no-name American exports who is a prime Steve Francis-type player in a low-quality foreign league in Australia or China.

But the biggest problem of all is Adelman. This guy does not know how to use a dominant low-post scorer. Jeff Van Gundy said as much a month into Adelman's career here, and it has been blindingly obvious since McGrady went down. With no other quality offensive weapon, Adelman still opts for rushed shots in transition and Artest and Brooks pick-and-rolls over consistently going to Yao on the low block. It's unfathomably stupid, it's killing this team's chances, and as a fan it hurts like hell to watch.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao was on the court way too long without touches, just getting burnt out. 

We did however escape unscathed due to unexpected losses with Utah, NO, and Dallas. We can at least gain back the 4th spot by beating Portland tomorrow.

Truth be told I'm hoping that we stay 4th if Portland is gonna be there.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok even though we lost I like the aggressiveness I saw from Yao. For once he was actually going after the rebound


----------

